# I need some go to hooks for walleyes. Helppppp!



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in need of some go to hooks for walleyes. I'll sit out on the ice for the whole day and not catch anything. Any help would be nice.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Swedish pimples, Silver and purple.

Anything chartreuse and orange.


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

A one hook swinish pimple? With a minnow head?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------

